# McMurdo Mead



## mike johnson (Feb 26, 2014)

Just started up a 1 gal. batch of mead down here in Antarctica. I cant wait for some good drink, its just going to take some time.

3lbs of honey a cinnamon stick, a clove, and an orange. I cant wait :)


----------



## themule69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mike

That sounds good. Would you share the whole process. I have been wanting to make some mead.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Mike

A 1 gal batch?  What are you going to do in week 3??  LOL  Seriously, you should start batch #2 right away, as they do take some time to age.

Gary


----------



## coast2coast (Feb 27, 2014)

Better run down to the store and get some more honey!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 28, 2014)

Your living the Viking life!! Smiles. How fun!!! It will be great to se how it works out! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds yummy. Thanks for the recipe. Think if I was in your part of the world..Yukon Jack should be on the menu. That stuff can fight the chill banes. Can also make folks fall out of tree stands when trying to slay evil Bambis. lol. Along with the gun.


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 28, 2014)

cant wait to hear how it turns out mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2014)

You might be home before it reaches it's prime! We wait at least 8-9 months after fermentation has stopped before sampling our mead. We have some mead that's close to two years old!


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 28, 2014)

I got a quick mead recipe that take about 1 1/2 months. Well see how it comes out. On the other hand Im going to make a UDS here but I have very limited time for the internet right now. Can one of you please post a good link for a how to thread step by step I can print off. Parts list would be good too. THANKS MUCH! I have 9 more days till they turn the wifi on here for us.


----------

